# Anybody fish Bayou Grande?



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Wnet up there today, and fished the docks but we didn't really know what to look for and didn't catch anything... What's biting there and what should I look for? If Bayou Grande is not a good fishing spot, what other bayou is better?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to fish bayou grande 15 yrs ago. It was almost pristine back then. I bass fished the very back of bayou. The fishing was fantastic, large bass, big reds, specks, and monster gators. I went back 6 months ago, and it was a skeleton of what it used to be. I caught a few. It gets real shallow in there @ low tide.(Iuse jon boat)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I gig a few flounder there in the summer months. You can drive the boat around to Davinport Bayou and kill the specks. There are a few home owners in there. 4 to be exact. that have those green underwater lights submerged out from there docks. You cant miss them. Looks like some kind of nucular waist glow coming up from the depths. Ive been in there at night and the specks workin those lights by the hundreds.


----------

